# HELP; Manual Transmission problem



## Whiskeyfox (May 14, 2005)

Ok, im rebuilding a 90 stanza manual tranmission for some guy. He took it out and tried disassembling it, but could figure it out so, he volenteered me to do it. I got it all together but the problem is I have one steel ball left over. Its about 1/4" in diameter and is larger than the 3 shifter detent balls. Any help would be great. The only place I could think it would go would be in the middle of cluster shaft.
Whiskeyfox


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Try http://teamnse.net/yabbse/index.php ... Post there and/or PM borgtj. Hes our tranny guy and knows the Stanza transmissions really well.


----------

